# Maus+Mauspad



## Lw/* (11. April 2010)

Hallo
Da ich mir nen neuen Computer hole,wollte ich dazu noch ne Maus kaufen 

Ich habe mich durch viele Reviews und Tests gelesen und da sind mir paar *ins Auge gestochen*... (Sagt man das so) 

Razer :
Razer Lachesis..Sieht einfach nur geil aus 
Razer DeathAdder 3500dpi 
Razer Copperhead 
Razer Imperator,ist irgentwie recht Teuer... 

Steelseries :
SteelSeries Xai...beste technische Daten ? Leider bisschen klobig..
SteelSeries Ikari Laser , soll ja ganz gut sein..

Logitech :
Logitech G5
Logitech Mx 518

Ich spiele mit 800 DPI/CPI und manchmal hoeher,mir ist Praezision sehr wichtig,und natuerlich die Verarbeitung...
Sondertasten sind mir nicht so wichtig..

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch Mauspad...

Roccat:
Roccat SOTA
Roccat SENSE
Roccat TAITO


Razer  :
Razer Goliathus
Razer Megasoma
Razer Destructor

SS :
SS QcK
SS 4D, 4HD, 9Hd

Welche Maus ist mit welchem Mauspad kompatibel? 

Kombi die mir gefallen sind z.b.

Die Razer-Maeuse und Destructor oder Megasoma

Xai und 4HD oder 9HD vllt QcK und Roccat Sense/Taito

Mx 518/5G wohl mit QcK

Hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen 
Gibst so ne RIESEN Auswahl


----------



## kruemelgirl (11. April 2010)

Hi, ich nutze das ROCCAT SOTA und bin voll begeistert.

Ne bessere Gleiteigenschaft hatte ich bei einem Mauspad noch nicht.

Dazu habe ich ne Kone.


----------



## Lw/* (12. April 2010)

Ist die Sota glatt oder eher rau ausgelegt ?
Die Kone mag ich leider nicht so... (Die Form)


----------



## gh0st76 (12. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wo die Xai klobig ist. Hab die selber seit Release. Technisch gesehen die beste Hardware in einer leichten Maus. Qualitativ auch besser als andere Hersteller.

Meine Xai läuft auf einem QcK Heavy ohne Probleme. Mit dem 9HD hab ich die auch mal ne Zeit lang gespielt. Macht auch keine Probleme und das 9HD ist ein klasse Pad.


----------



## Iceti (12. April 2010)

CM Storm Sentinel auf Razer Goliathus Speed. 
Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Combo


----------



## Lw/* (12. April 2010)

CM Storm Sentinel sieht einfach nur abgedreht aus,aber irgentwie richtig GEIL  Weiß nicht, aber nein danke 

Habe mir die Xai nochmals angeguckt, nerven die rechten Sondertasten nicht irgentwie als Rechshänder, habe nebenbei noch Angst das ich mit dem Treiber nicht klar komme, FreeMove,Aim usw... Wuerde die aber gut auf z.b
Megasoma , Destructor oder Sota laufen ? Auf 4HD/9HD klappt es ja eh.
Sota soll ja ähnlich sein wie Megasoma , aber Megasoma sieht einfach nur geil aus und soll ja bisschen besser sein als Sota...Langlebig soll die jedenfalls sein,will kein Pad das ich nach nem Jahr beerdigen kann... 

Meine Favos sind Megasoma , Destructor und die HD´s

Hat wer nen Megasoma und Destructor zu Hause und könnte mir bescheid sagen was die kleinen aber feinen unterschiede sind ? 

Gleitverhalten,Qualität,langlebig und welche vllt mehr Präzision bringt. 

Wird mein erstes Mauspad + Maus. 

Tut mir leid für die ganzen Fragen.



Schönen Tag


----------



## buzty (12. April 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo die Xai klobig ist.




klobig würd ichs nicht nennen aber mir persönlich liegt die kinzu besser in der hand, die xai ist schon iwie... groß, aber vllt ist das auch nur gewohnheit...

wenn sie dir in der hand liegt ist die xai sicherlich eine der am empfehlendswertesten mäuse, aber da kommt es tatsächlich sehr auf dein hand und deine vorlieben an, xai, g500 oder deathadder, vllt die imperator wenns etwas mehr die hand ausfüllen soll, kinzu, salmosa oder abyssus oder ähnliches wenn es kleiner sein soll.

 beim mauspad seh ich das eigentlich ähnlich, kommt sehr auf deinen geschmack an, dazu kommt dann noch ob es sich mit der maus versteht aber das weiß ich leider grad nicht soo auswendig. die qck-serie oder die razer goliathus sind mMn an stoffpads zu empfehlen, die 9hd oder 4hd sollen gut sein, das sota scheinbar auch und von razer gibs auch mal wieder ein neues, wie das ist und wie es sich gegen das destructor schlägt weiß ich leide nicht.

edit: wenn du nen langlebiges pad haben willst würd ich auf jeden fall zu nem stoffpad greifen, die nutzen eigentlich bis auf leichtes ausfransen am rand vielleicht garnicht ab. mit dem treiber bei der xai würd ich mir keine sorgen machen, kannst ja fertige configs nehmen afaik und sonst spielt du einfach mal ein bisschen damit rum bis du es hast wie du magst!


----------



## mapLayer (12. April 2010)

Ich würde dir das Roccat Taito in zusammenhang mit Steelseries Glides raten.
Hammer Kombo meiner Meinung nach, da superleise und Supergleitend.
Das Roccat Taito is auch leicht abwaschbar, entweder nur mit dem Sauger und ner Bürste drüber oder aber schön Nass machen und mit Duschgel Danach halt trocknen lassen^^.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## kruemelgirl (13. April 2010)

Das SOTA hat ein sehr glatte Oberfläche.


----------



## gh0st76 (14. April 2010)

Lw/* schrieb:


> Habe mir die Xai nochmals angeguckt, nerven die rechten Sondertasten nicht irgentwie als Rechshänder, habe nebenbei noch Angst das ich mit dem Treiber nicht klar komme, FreeMove,Aim usw... Wuerde die aber gut auf z.b
> Megasoma , Destructor oder Sota laufen ? Auf 4HD/9HD klappt es ja eh.
> Sota soll ja ähnlich sein wie Megasoma , aber Megasoma sieht einfach nur geil aus und soll ja bisschen besser sein als Sota...Langlebig soll die jedenfalls sein,will kein Pad das ich nach nem Jahr beerdigen kann...
> 
> ...




Also das ist ja kein Treiber sondern nur Software. So kompliziert ist das gar nicht mit den Einstellungen. Die Tasten auf der rechten Seite stören mich absolut nicht. Da komm ich während des Spiels nicht mal dran. Wie die Maus auf Razerpads oder auf Roccat Pads läuft kann ich nicht sagen. Halte von den Firmen nicht viel. Glaube das Megasoma ist das Silikonpad. Soll wohl vom Gleitverhalten mies sein.


----------



## Lw/* (14. April 2010)

Werde mal die Xai + 4HD bzw. 9HD bestellen. Habe aber gehört das die 9HD feiner ist,stimmt das ? 
Bei der Form der Xai mach ich mir keine Sorgen,kann eigl. mit alles zocken.
Spürt ihr eigl. nen Präzisionsschub mit der Xai,wegen FreeMove,ExactAim usw..

Roccat Pad´s sagen mir nicht so zu,weiß nicht warum


----------



## gh0st76 (14. April 2010)

Also das 4HD ist das gleiche wie das 9HD. Nur kleiner. Präzisionsschub nicht direkt. Aber man kann halt vieles einstellen. Einige Möglichkeiten sind ganz praktisch. Muss man halt selber etwas rumprobieren. Unterschiede merkt man auf jeden Fall.

Roccat Pads sind auch nicht so der Renner. Hab damals mal das Taito gekauft. Zieht Staub an wie ein Magnet. Wellig war das Pad auch nach dem auspacken. Bei einem Kumpel war das Pad nach einer Handwäsche nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (15. April 2010)

Ich habe seit etwa einem Monat das Goliathus Speed und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Liegt sehr stabil, ist in der Speed-Variante wunderbar glatt, kein heftiger Staubfänger und wirkt auch sonst als könnte ich da noch gut mit Spaß haben.


----------



## Lw/* (15. April 2010)

@Chaotic was für ne Maus benutzt du denn dazu ?
Werde mir Xai und 9HD holen,benutze jetze ne Logitech Maus die schon ca 4-5 Jahre alt ist  Unterschiede werde ich sicher merken


----------



## gh0st76 (15. April 2010)

Unterschiede wirst du auf jeden Fall merken. Das 9HD ist mit der Xai perfekt. Hab das selber noch im Regal. Ist eines der besten Hartpads die man bekommen kann. Ist ja nicht direkt reines Plastik sondern ne Mischung aus 3 Materialien.


----------



## Lw/* (15. April 2010)

Warum im Regal  Was für nen Pad benutz du den jetzt und vllt noch Maus


----------



## gh0st76 (15. April 2010)

Immernoch die Xai und dazu das SteeSeries QcK Heavy. Bin eher an Stoffpads gewöhnt.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (16. April 2010)

Lw/* schrieb:


> @Chaotic was für ne Maus benutzt du denn dazu ?
> Werde mir Xai und 9HD holen,benutze jetze ne Logitech Maus die schon ca 4-5 Jahre alt ist  Unterschiede werde ich sicher merken



Ich nutze 'ne Performance Mouse MX dazu. Nicht gerade die klassische Spielermaus, ich liebe sie aber für das Handgefühl.


----------



## Broiler (17. April 2010)

Mein Tipp: Das Qck+ als Mousepad ( weich, gute Präzision, verdammt groß,  dünn, leider ist ein leichter gummigeruch in den ersten wochen zu spüren^^ der ist es trotzdem Wert).

Als Maus entweder die Razer Death Adder oder die Kone wenn du nen bissel Schnickschnack willst. Finde die Kone etwas zu hoch, aber die Lage des kleinen Finger ist bei beiden verbesserungs würdei, aber bei der flacheren DA besser.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2010)

Nimm ein QcK Heavy wenn es zu dünn ist. Gummigeruch kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das hat man eher bei Sharkoon Pads. 

Die Kone würd ich nicht nehmen da die technisch wie Qualitativ der Xai um Welten unterlegen ist.


----------



## Own3r (17. April 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Welches Mauspad würde sich für die Logitech G500 eignen? 

Es sollte möglichst lange halten und gute Gleiteigenschaften haben.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Voschläge macht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (18. April 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage:
> 
> Welches Mauspad würde sich für die Logitech G500 eignen?
> 
> ...



Ein gutes von Razer wie z.B das Razer Sphex


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2010)

Wenn du eine gute Qualität haben möchtest, dann das 4HD oder das 9HD wenn es größer sein soll.


----------



## Own3r (18. April 2010)

Ich habe mich mal über beide informiert. Wie ich aber in der 02/2010 PCGH Ausgabe gelesen habe, hat das 9HD, also auch das 4HD eine hohe Geräuschentwicklung. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob und inwiefern das stören ist/seien kann. 
Das Razer Sphex ist sehr dünn, was ich bevorzuge. Nachteil ist, dass die Rückseite Schmutzempfindlich ist und so nach einer Zeit wohl nicht mehr hält.

Ich denke, dass das 4HD schon für mich eine gute Auswahl darstellt!


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2010)

Geräusche macht jedes Hartpad. Die kommen aber nicht von den Glides, sondern von dem Kabel was über das Pad reibt. Ich weiß nicht wie empfindlich der Tester war. Weil es ist absolut nicht laut.


----------



## buzty (18. April 2010)

hol dir einfach direkt noch n mausbungee dazu, dann hängt das kabel nicht mehr (oder nicht mehr so sehr) auf dem pad. find ich eh empfehlenswert.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2010)

Nen Kabelhalter ist eh immer empfehlenswert. So teuer sind die Teile auch nicht. Gibt da von Lamptron schöne die nicht mal teuer sind.


----------



## buzty (18. April 2010)

der sieht ja nice aus, ich hab immernoch den klassiker, mousebungee, immernoch gut


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2010)

So eins hab ich auch noch. Von Compad. Aber der ist dann doch etwas zu leicht. Deswegen hab ich den von SteelSeries in gebrauch.


----------



## mercenary (19. April 2010)

LW stehst du eher auf hard- oder softpads ? 
Beim Für und Wieder der unterschiedlichen Oberflächenbeschaffenheiten streiten sich eh die Geister.
Ich persönlich fahre ganz gut mit dem SOTA von Roccat, welches eher als hart zu bezeichnen währe  
Ich mag die robuste Unverwüstlichkeit, besonderen Bezug nehmend auf Flüssigkeitsresistenz in Form von Cola, Kaffee etc 
Die Abnutzerscheinungen der Mausfüße sind auch nicht übermäßig stark zu merken wie viele gerne über hardpads erzählen.



Naja und schnell ist das SOTA allemal


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2010)

Das Sota nutzt sich nur schneller ab als Stoffpads. Also nix mit unverwüstlich. Durch die Oberfläche ist das Teil spätestens nach nem halben Jahr verschlissen. 

Wenn das Pad unempfindlich gegen Cola und Kaffee sein soll kann man auch das SteelSeries NP+ nehmen. Schönes Stoffpad was keine Flüssigkeiten aufnimmt.


----------



## Own3r (19. April 2010)

Wie ist denn die Abnutzung der Mausfüße beim Stellseries 4HD? 
Laut dürfte das Kabel der G500 auf dem Pad nicht sein,denn es hat eine Stoffummantelung.
Bisher gefiel mir das 4HD am besten.


----------



## gh0st76 (19. April 2010)

Also ich hab die Xai. Die hat auch das ummantelte Kabel. Da ist die Lautstärke normal. Also nicht so laut das es stört.


----------



## Own3r (19. April 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Auflösung aus? Es heißt, dass das 4HD für Hight-Sense Spielere geeignet ist. Die G500 hat 3 Empfindlichkeitsstufen, ist die langsamst denn auchfür das Pad geeigent? Eigentlich müsste das perfekt funktionieren, denn die Oberfläche ist speziell für Laser-Mäuse entwickelt. Groß genug ist das Pad ja, dass 9HD ist mir etwas zu groß.


----------



## buzty (19. April 2010)

ich glaub dass es für high-sense geeignet ist hängt eher mit der größe zusammen: high-sense = wenig platzverbrauch = kleines pad = 4hd reicht, 9hd nicht nötig!


----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2010)

Wenn du Highsense spielst dann reicht das 4HD. Ich hab mit dem 9HD Lowsense gespielt. Geht auch. Man muss halt nur öfters anheben.


----------



## Lw/* (23. April 2010)

Tut mir leid,war lange nicht da

@Mercenary
Mir ist egal ob Stoff oder Plastik,ich habe nur Angst das sich meine Glides bei Plastik abnutzen.
Wie lange halten so die Glides bei Plastik ? (SS Xai) 
Jetzt benutze ich nen 1 Euro Stoffpad, und garnicht mal so schlecht.
Das Pad ist ca. 23 cm breit. (Bauchgefuehl)

Spiele mit 800 DPI,Windows Standarteinstellung und Sens 1 in CSS
Ist wohl Low-Sense , oder ich ich mich ?


----------



## Lw/* (24. April 2010)

Tut mir leid,war lange nicht da

@Mercenary
Mir ist egal ob Stoff oder Plastik,ich habe nur Angst das sich meine Glides bei Plastik abnutzen.

Wie lange halten so die Glides bei Plastik ? (SS Xai) 
Mein jetziges Pad ist ca. 23 cm breit. Das beste Stoffpad fuer 1 Euro  

Spiele mit 800 DPI,Windows Standarteinstellung und Sens 1 in CSS
Ist wohl Low-Sense , oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Own3r (24. April 2010)

Die Glides halten lange auf Plastik. 800 DPI ist so Middle-Sense (zwischen low und high). Das 4HD ist laut Angaben das beste was es gibt. Ich habe auch jetzt ein altes Plastik-Pad und ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Ich würde niemals mehr ein Stoffpad nehmen !


----------



## gh0st76 (26. April 2010)

Kommt drauf an was du lieber magst. Der Wiederstand ist auf Stoff höher aber dafür ist man in den meisten Fällen auch präziser. Auch ein Vorteil von Stoffpads ist der Verschleiss der Glides. Die werden da nicht so beansprucht wie auf Plastik.


----------



## Bääängel (26. April 2010)

Wenn es diese Marken sein müssen, kann ich dir nicht helfen. Aber wenn es beim Mousepad auch etwas anders sein kann, dann hab ich was sehr gutes für dich. Von Sharkoon 1337 Aqua mat. Hab ich selber, fühlt sich einwandfrei an. Sehr gute Gleiteigenschaften, nur 2mm dick, groß. Habe es für 5 Euronen bekommen.


----------



## Lw/* (26. April 2010)

In Thailand finde ich nichts ueber Sharkoon 1337 :{
Ich werde mal einfach Xai,9HD und Qck kaufen und gucken ob Stoff oder Plastik ^_^


----------



## gh0st76 (27. April 2010)

Mit einem SteelSeries Mauspad machst nichts falsch. Das Sharkoon ist für den Preis ganz nett auch wenn es halt von der Verarbeitung her nicht so gut ist. Da fransen die Ränder ziemlich schnell aus. Hatte das auch mal und es war nach 2 mal von Hand waschen ziemlich am Ende. Man kann auch Stoffpads von QPAD empfehlen. Sind auch gute Teile. Hab da selber noch das UC Large. Ist auch von der Haltbarkeit super und das Gleitverhalten ist auch gut.


----------



## Own3r (30. April 2010)

Ich habe mir mal das Steelseries 4HD bestellt und werde mal schauen, was es so hergibt.


----------



## Lw/* (1. Mai 2010)

Bitte dann berichten.


----------



## Own3r (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt das 9HD bekommen - das 4HD war nicht lieferbar.

Das teil ist einfach der mega Knaller! 

Das Tracking mit er Logitech G500 klappt wunderbar!

Das Mauspad ist eine echte Kaufempfelung!


----------

